# Caidom und MTB Testival Brixen 2012



## Hugo (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen wer alles Anfang Oktober nach Brixen fährt, zum Caidom oder Testival der Mountabike.

Vielleicht sucht der ein oder andere auch noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit oder kann Plätze anbieten.

Ich selbst suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Darmstadt/Aschaffenburg


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Juli 2012)

Wir fahren ab Gießen....evtl mit 2 Autos....dann wäre noch was frei...

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (27. Juli 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wir fahren ab Gießen....evtl mit 2 Autos....dann wäre noch was frei...
> 
> Grüße Jan



Cool,
kannst mir bescheid geben, wenn du genaueres weißt?


----------



## Houschter (29. Juli 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wir fahren ab Gießen....evtl mit 2 Autos....dann wäre noch was frei...
> 
> Grüße Jan



Nach Brixen? 

Dann sieht man sich ...


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juli 2012)

Saugut!! 

Noch andere Pfalzprominenz dabei?


----------



## Baschtimann (6. August 2012)

Hi, suche noch 3 Startnummern. Wir warn leider zu späht dran mit Anmeldung und schon alles voll.
Falls jemand doch nicht hinfährt u 3 Plätze zum abgeben hat bitte bei mir melden!
Danke und Gruß!
Basti


----------



## Tobiwan (6. August 2012)

King of Plose!


----------



## kroun (14. August 2012)

fürn Uphill wären noch Plätze frei 
und wer sich das antun, bin ich mir sicher, dass er dann beim downhill auch starten darf...so rigide können die verantwortlichen doch wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Baschtimann (15. August 2012)

King of plose wär natürlich ein ding aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das antun mag! 2500hm sind schon gut und das dann auch noch als rennen...und runter darf man ja auch nicht unterschätzen! Muß man eigentlich mit einem bike starten oder darf oben getauscht werden??


----------



## DerandereJan (15. August 2012)

Reifen,Sattelstütze und Pedale waren es letztes Jahr....


----------



## da rookie (15. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, habe Interesse an einem Startplatz für das CaiDom-Rennen.
Falls von euch jemand was weiß...bitte gerne melden.
Auch direkt an [email protected]

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (21. August 2012)

Hallo,
wäre sehr interessiert an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. Komme aus Wiesbaden.

Ggf. kann ich auch ein Auto über den ADAC mieten und wir teilen uns die Kosten.

@Der andere Jan: Gießen läge ja sogar auf dem Weg.  

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Punkaz23 (3. September 2012)

@ da rookie
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596199&highlight=caidom

Für alle anderen nochmal ein Vorgeschmack vom letzten Jahr 
Es lohnt sich das Video ein paar min. anzuschauen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b0HMB_E8eE"]SteilstÃ¼ck Caidom 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Weiß jemand wie es mit der Übernachtung dieses Jahr steht?
Kann gibt es vieleicht durch das Testival einen Campingbereich mit
"echten" Sanitäranlagen? 

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## rossihoney (10. September 2012)

Es sind noch mal 50 Startplaetze fuer das CAIdom verfuegbar! Schreibt euch schnell ein, die Warteliste war endlos! www.caidom.it


----------



## manfredorabiado (17. September 2012)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hi, suche noch 3 Startnummern. Wir warn leider zu späht dran mit Anmeldung und schon alles voll.
> Falls jemand doch nicht hinfährt u 3 Plätze zum abgeben hat bitte bei mir melden!
> Danke und Gruß!
> Basti


Ich hab noch einen Startplatz fürs CaiDom 2012 abzugeben! Kann leider nicht selber fahren.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. September 2012)

Wir haben auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben.


----------



## Micha-L (22. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde wirklich gern zum Testival fahren. Ohne eigenes Auto schluckt aber die Anreise allein schon fast die Hälfte des Budgets. Ich suche daher immernoch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Wiesbaden oder Umgebung (z.B. könnte man sich an der A3 treffen). Alternativ kann ich auch selber günstig beim ADAC anmieten. Kostet echt nicht die Welt und es gibt auch Kombis und Vans.

Ich würde mir ein 4 Tage Paket für das Testival buchen und am 02.10. früh morgens anreisen wollen, damit man so gegen Vormittag dort ist. Zurück dann am 07.10. Sonntag Nachmittags. Falls einer von Euch eine Ferienwohnung o.Ä. mit einem Plätzchen für mich hat, richte ich mich natürlich nach EUCH. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutzid (24. September 2012)

Moin, 

fahre mit einem Kumpel auch beim Caidom mit (letztes Jahr waren wir auch dabei, saugaudi). Wollen wahrscheinlich am Freitag los (ob früh morgens oder erst Nachmittags ist noch nicht sicher) und Sonntag Abend zurück, von und ab Stuttgart. 
Will hier aus dem Forum evtl. noch einer bei uns mitfahren? Evtl haben wir auch noch mehr Plätze frei, je nach gemietetem Auto, meldet euch einfach. 
Oder könnte uns alternativ jemand mitnehmen? 

Grüße, tobi


----------



## Hugo (26. September 2012)

Gebe verletzungsbedingt meinen Startplatz auch ab. Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## visionthing (27. September 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde wirklich gern zum Testival fahren. Ohne eigenes Auto schluckt aber die Anreise allein schon fast die Hälfte des Budgets. Ich suche daher immernoch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Wiesbaden oder Umgebung (z.B. könnte man sich an der A3 treffen). Alternativ kann ich auch selber günstig beim ADAC anmieten. Kostet echt nicht die Welt und es gibt auch Kombis und Vans.
> 
> Ich würde mir ein 4 Tage Paket für das Testival buchen und am 02.10. früh morgens anreisen wollen, damit man so gegen Vormittag dort ist. Zurück dann am 07.10. Sonntag Nachmittags. Falls einer von Euch eine Ferienwohnung o.Ä. mit einem Plätzchen für mich hat, richte ich mich natürlich nach EUCH.
> ...



Ich würde am 3.10. von Frankfurt aus zum CAIdom fahren und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Zurück fahre ich dann am Sonntag nach dem Rennen. 
Mit einer Unterkunft kann ich jedoch nicht dienen.


----------



## Juhu21 (27. September 2012)

Hi Leute!
Kann aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht am CaiDom teilnehmen und vergebe daher meinen Startplatz für den King of Plose! Wer interesse hat bitte melden.

Ps. Für Leute die nur am DH-Race teilnehmen wollen, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es auch möglich wäre auf den Uphill-Bewerb zu verzichten (u.U. ohne Wertung) und nur den Downhill-Bewerb zu fahren.


----------



## ombre998 (30. September 2012)

hallo leute,

suche oder biete am freitag morgen (8 Uhr) eine mitfahrgelegenheit von münchen zum caidom nach brixen.
wer hat interesse mitzufahren bzw. sucht noch einen mitfahrer.

gibt es ansonsten leute, die noch einen platz in einer ferienwohnung frei haben?

beste grüße
tommy


----------



## TomT87 (30. September 2012)

Hi,

also ich war noch nie beim Testival und würde gerne mal wissen, wie das mit den Leihbikes aussieht. Kann man sich da einfach ein Bike mal für nen Tag ausleihen oder sollte man lieber sein eigenes mitbringen? 

Danke und VG
Tom


----------



## DerandereJan (30. September 2012)

ombre998 schrieb:


> gibt es ansonsten leute, die noch einen platz in einer ferienwohnung frei haben?



Wir hätten tatsächlich noch einen... Sind in Unterkarnol... ist etwa 3 Km von der Talstation entfernt.

Grüße Jan


----------



## ombre998 (30. September 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wir hätten tatsächlich noch einen... Sind in Unterkarnol... ist etwa 3 Km von der Talstation entfernt.
> 
> Grüße Jan



na das hört sich doch gut an, sollte ich noch eine fahrgemeinschaft zusammen bekommen und sich zwischenzeitlich bei euch keiner mehr melden, würde ich das angebot wahr nehmen. wäre von freitag bis sonntag dann bei euch dabei..

wo genau ist das unterkarnol?

beste grüße
tommy


----------



## DerandereJan (30. September 2012)

Die Talstation ist nicht in Brixen, sondern etwa 500hm weiter oben in St.Andreä. Etwa auf gleicher Höhe aber etwas weiter den Hang entlang sind mehrere kleine "Vororte"... meist nur ein paar Höfe... einer davon ist unserer.


----------



## ombre998 (2. Oktober 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Die Talstation ist nicht in Brixen, sondern etwa 500hm weiter oben in St.Andreä. Etwa auf gleicher Höhe aber etwas weiter den Hang entlang sind mehrere kleine "Vororte"... meist nur ein paar Höfe... einer davon ist unserer.



hi,

bisher habe ich leider noch keinen fahrer bzw. mitfahrer gefunden.
könntest du mir trotzdem mal deine telefonnr. per pn zukommen lassen?
sollte sich hier noch was ergeben, melde ich mich dann

beste grüße
tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. Oktober 2012)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich war noch nie beim Testival und würde gerne mal wissen, wie das mit den Leihbikes aussieht. Kann man sich da einfach ein Bike mal für nen Tag ausleihen oder sollte man lieber sein eigenes mitbringen?
> 
> ...



Eigenes mitnehmen ist nicht verkehrt, da man nicht immer ein Bike bekommt, die Hersteller nehmen von jedem Modell meistens nur 1 Bike mit, so wars halt letztes Jahr. Fallsde dann doch n Testbike bekommst, kannste deins einfach bei Fox parken und den Service machen lassen  (falls fox verbaut)


----------



## Micha-L (3. Oktober 2012)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ich würde am 3.10. von Frankfurt aus zum CAIdom fahren und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Zurück fahre ich dann am Sonntag nach dem Rennen.
> Mit einer Unterkunft kann ich jedoch nicht dienen.



DANKE für das Angebot.

Leider war ich nun jedoch mangels Feedback als Plan B mit meinem Nicht-Bikenden Freundeskreis auf dem Oktoberfest (und habe natürlich viel zu viel getrunken ).

Vielleicht ja nächstes Jahr? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## kroun (4. Oktober 2012)

Fotos von den ersten drei Tagen des Testivals findet ihr auf der *Testival-Facebook seite*


----------



## NewMaverick (8. Oktober 2012)

kroun schrieb:


> Fotos von den ersten drei Tagen des Testivals findet ihr auf der *Testival-Facebook seite*



Und wo gibt's eigentlich die Ergebnisse vom Domcaidom ?


----------



## rossihoney (8. Oktober 2012)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> Und wo gibt's eigentlich die Ergebnisse vom Domcaidom ?



Auf FB. und bald auf der webseite


----------



## NewMaverick (8. Oktober 2012)

rossihoney schrieb:


> Auf FB. und bald auf der webseite


?? Was soll daran so toll sein?? Bitte das Rennen war gestern..............und zuerst auf FB, noch bevor es auf der eigenen Homepage veröffentlicht wird? In der Dolomiten wurden ja auch schon ein paar Ergebnisse veröffentlicht, und die sind, wie man weiß, auch nicht die Schnellsten...


----------



## rossihoney (9. Oktober 2012)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> ?? Was soll daran so toll sein?? Bitte das Rennen war gestern..............und zuerst auf FB, noch bevor es auf der eigenen Homepage veröffentlicht wird? In der Dolomiten wurden ja auch schon ein paar Ergebnisse veröffentlicht, und die sind, wie man weiß, auch nicht die Schnellsten...



He Kollege geht's noch??? Sag mal hast du sie noch alle???


----------



## NewMaverick (9. Oktober 2012)

rossihoney schrieb:


> He Kollege geht's noch??? Sag mal hast du sie noch alle???



Oh, oh, da fühlt sich wohl einer angesprochen.........


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ohne gesichtsbuch geht heutzutagen halt nix mehr 

Ne, mal im ernst, die Ergebnisse gehören als erstes auf die HP und danach ins FB oder zumindest zeitgleich,

aber die HP's sind bei uns hier generell nicht immer up to date...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (9. Oktober 2012)

Für die ganz Ungeduldigen:


----------



## NewMaverick (9. Oktober 2012)

@DerandereJan: merci!!!


----------



## rossihoney (9. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ohne gesichtsbuch geht heutzutagen halt nix mehr
> 
> Ne, mal im ernst, die Ergebnisse gehören als erstes auf die HP und danach ins FB oder zumindest zeitgleich,
> 
> aber die HP's sind bei uns hier generell nicht immer up to date...



Naechstens Jahr darfst du gerne den ganzen Event aufraeumen, waehrend ich dann die Ergebnislisten checke und online stelle.
Von Jenesien hast du es ja nicht weit bis nach Hause.

Klug********n kann scheinbar jeder.


----------



## rossihoney (9. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ohne gesichtsbuch geht heutzutagen halt nix mehr
> 
> Ne, mal im ernst, die Ergebnisse gehören als erstes auf die HP und danach ins FB oder zumindest zeitgleich,
> 
> aber die HP's sind bei uns hier generell nicht immer up to date...



Naechstens Jahr darfst du gerne den ganzen Event aufraeumen, waehrend ich dann die Ergebnislisten checke und online stelle.
Von Jenesien hast du es ja nicht weit bis nach Hause.

Klug$chei$$3n kann scheinbar jeder.


----------



## visionthing (9. Oktober 2012)

Das Event war echt klasse! Nur auf den Zielsprint hätte ich gerne verzichtet, der hat mir konditionell echt fertig gemacht.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2012)

rossihoney schrieb:


> Naechstens Jahr darfst du gerne den ganzen Event aufraeumen, waehrend ich dann die Ergebnislisten checke und online stelle.
> Von Jenesien hast du es ja nicht weit bis nach Hause.
> 
> Klug********n kann scheinbar jeder.





rossihoney schrieb:


> Naechstens Jahr darfst du gerne den ganzen Event aufraeumen, waehrend ich dann die Ergebnislisten checke und online stelle.
> Von Jenesien hast du es ja nicht weit bis nach Hause.
> 
> Klug$chei$$3n kann scheinbar jeder.



Doppelt hält wohl besser 

Den Event aufräumen, aha, meintest wohl nach dem Event aufräumen, nene, dass lass ich andere machen.

Aber wenn man schon die Zeit hat, im FB die Ergebnisse zu posten, dann sollten doch auch 10-15min mehr drinnen sein um Sie auch gleich auf die HP zu posten,

und nein, dass ist nicht Klug$chei$$3n sondern konstruktive Kritik bzw. ein Verbesserungsvorschlag.

und ja ich habs nicht weit bis nach Brixen, war Samstag und Sonntag da, hab aber lieber Bikes getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (9. Oktober 2012)

http://www.caidom.it/kingofploseresults-en.html


----------



## rossihoney (9. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Doppelt hält wohl besser
> 
> Den Event aufräumen, aha, meintest wohl nach dem Event aufräumen, nene, dass lass ich andere machen.
> 
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man einfach mal die Fresse halten.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2012)

rossihoney schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man einfach mal die Fresse halten.



und du solltets so langsam den ton wechseln, bist ja selber kein bisschen besser!

und so nebnbei, von so nem typen wie dir lass ich mir ganz sicher nicht ne freie meinungsäußerung verbieten!


----------



## Bonvivant (10. Oktober 2012)

Na, dann brech ich mal eine Lanze für die Orga: Tolle Arbeit Wie viel Arbeit dahinter steckt, hab ich nur hier und da erahnen können, meistens war alles einfach genial. Danke, dass Ihr Euch neben Eurem täglich Brot die Zeit dafür nehmt.
Und so nett...bedeutend netter als das hier...ist doch egal, ob die Ergebnisse hier oder da früher verfügbar sind, tststs.

Schade, dass ich den King nicht fahren konnte, dafür war ich dann Trainer, Mechaniker und Mutti in einem 

Das Humpelstilzchen (@Stefano: Vielleicht weißt Du jetzt wer)


----------



## NewMaverick (10. Oktober 2012)

@stefanohoney:

Nein Stefano, *SO SICHER* *NICHT *!!! Deinen Auftritt hier im Forum finde ich unter jeder Kritik! 
Wenn du schon als Vorsitzender des Organisationskomitee Anspruch darauf erhebst, einen der wichtigsten Bikeevents zu veranstalten, dann darf ich wohl besonders von dir mehr Professionalität erwarten, auch im Bereich der PR.  Wenn ich die berechtigte Frage stelle, wo denn die Ergebnisse bleiben, habe ich es sicher nicht nötig, mich von dir beschimpfen lassen zu müssen, Antworten wie He Kollege, gehts noch?? Sag mal hast du sie noch alle??? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man einfach mal die Fresse (!!!) halten sind da fehl am Platz und verleihen einer an sich sehr gelungen Veranstaltung schnell mal den Charakter eines 2.klassigen Dorffestes in irgendeinem Kaff!
Wenn du neben der Betreuung der Homepage auch die Aufräumarbeiten erledigen must, dann tut mir das leid für dich, ist aber nicht das Problem der Besucher! Wenn ich und Boardi05 drei Tage hintereinander das Testival besuchen, drei Freunde animieren mitzukommen, wir jeden Tag  45 pro Kopf Eintritt zahlen, darüber hinaus Bekannte vom Gardasee einladen am Rennen teilzunehmen und die das dann auch tun, dann dürfen wir schon gewisse Informationen und einen entsprechenden Service erwarten und ich finde es schon ein starkes Stück zu den die Aufräumarbeiten aufgefordert zu werden!!! Und zum Service gehört nun mal die Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisslisten dazu. Wenn ich nicht irre, ist doch das Caidom Rennen der Mainevent, als solcher hat er und sein Ergebnis absoluten Vorrang und das hat bitteschön auf der eigenen HP und nicht in irgendeinem Socialnetwork zu erfolgen, wozu ich mich eigens anmelden müsste.

Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich! Vielleicht steht ja gar nicht der MTB Sport im Vordergrund. Vielleicht gehts doch nur darum zahlungswillige Deppen in der Nachsaison nach Brixen zu locken. Wir als Einheimische sind euch da wohl nicht gut genug, bzw. wohl eigentlich unerwünscht. Klar, wir nächtigen ja auch nicht in Brixen und können somit als Tagesgäste auch nicht so richtig gemolken werden.
Wenn das die dahinterstehende Absicht war, dann ist dir schon einen bedeutender Schritt in diese Richtung gelungen. Ob allerdings mit dieser Strategie dem MTB Sport in Südtirol im allgemeinen und dem  ohnehin kritisch betrachteten  Downhillsport im speziellen geholfen ist, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln!


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Oktober 2012)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> ....unglaublich viel heiße Luft...



Wenn deine Freunde genauso drauf sind wie du, dann bleibt doch bitte nächstes Jahr geschlossen fern!

Die Veranstaltung hat Herz und Seele, da gehen auch mal Kleinigkeiten schief. Du als "zahlender Konsument" der mit Scheinen wedelt und meint, alle müssen springen, wirst da nur enttäuscht werden. Solche Dampfplauderer braucht diese Veranstaltung aber auch nicht!

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass deine Art dich einzubringen eher der eines eloquenten Kneipenschlägers ähnelt als der des Schöngeists für den du dich hältst........

Jan


----------



## Anselm_X (10. Oktober 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass deine Art dich einzubringen eher der eines eloquenten Kneipenschlägers ähnelt



Moooooment: Den Titel "eloquenter Kneipenschläger" beanspruche ich für mich! Da habe ich schon viel Arbeit reingesteckt! 

Im Ernst: Könnt Ihr Euch wieder lieb haben? Glaubt mir: "Virtuelle" Streiterei bringt gar nix, das baut nur Fronten auf, die man im "echten Leben" niemals hätte...

Bikergrüße,
Anselm


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Oktober 2012)

Hasse Räsch!


----------



## rossihoney (10. Oktober 2012)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> @stefanohoney:
> 
> Nein Stefano, *SO SICHER* *NICHT *!!! Deinen Auftritt hier im Forum finde ich unter jeder Kritik!
> Wenn du schon als Vorsitzender des Organisationskomitee Anspruch darauf erhebst, einen der wichtigsten Bikeevents zu veranstalten, dann darf ich wohl besonders von dir mehr Professionalität erwarten, auch im Bereich der PR.  Wenn ich die berechtigte Frage stelle, wo denn die Ergebnisse bleiben, habe ich es sicher nicht nötig, mich von dir beschimpfen lassen zu müssen, Antworten wie He Kollege, gehts noch?? Sag mal hast du sie noch alle??? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man einfach mal die Fresse (!!!) halten sind da fehl am Platz und verleihen einer an sich sehr gelungen Veranstaltung schnell mal den Charakter eines 2.klassigen Dorffestes in irgendeinem Kaff!
> ...



Ich lasse das jetzt alles aml an mir mit viel Karma vorbefliessen....

Der Testival und CAidom sind 2 getrennte Veranstaltugen am selben Wochenende. Was du beim Testival bezahlt hast ist Testival Sache. Wenn 36 Euro zuviel sind, und du das Melken heisst, dann Mahlzeit. 
Von welchem Service sprichst du? Findest du im Reglement irgendwas von Ergebnislisten die bis einen best. Zeitpunkt veroeffentlich werden muessen? Ich finde dort aber: Gratis shuttle, Bergrettung die fuer sicherheit sorgt, Riderscamp, Startnummer + Riders package usw.... das kostet weit mehr als 36 Euro. Und dass wir das ehrenamtlich organisieren und uns noch so bescheuerte Kommenatre von einem Ahnungslosen anhoeren muessen, ist wohl das letzte.

Wie schon geschrieben: Organisier dir dein eigenens Rennen, ich fahr mit, zahl den Beitrag und geh die nachher dauernd auf die OO!!


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Oktober 2012)

Also,

du bist nicht der einzige der hier ehrenamtlich was organisiert. Wir sind hier in sÃ¼dtirol und dass da jeder immer nur zu motzen hat is ganz normal, damit muss man sich abfinden, ansonsten ist man einfach fehl am platz. Nach 8 Jahren hab ich mein Amt dann auch niedergelegt, es kam einfach kein Danke und immer nur mecker mecker, aber ein HALT DIE FRESSE hab ich nie rausposaunt. Da warste wohl n bissl im stress oder hattest n sehr schlechten tag, denn so was darf ein organisator nie sagen, ist so, ein tschuldigung wÃ¤r da schon angebracht.

p.s. es waren 45â¬ beim testival, aber wie du schon sagtest, sind 2 verschiedene sachen

p.p.s. die bergrettung macht das auch ehrenamtlich und ist meistens mit ner verpflegung oder ner kleinen spende zufrieden, bin selbst in dem verrein, sektion bozen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewMaverick (11. Oktober 2012)

Jan, ach wie rührend.......

Stefano, es war nie meine Absicht den Event zu kritisieren und schon gar nicht das Rennen, betrachte beides nach wie vor als sehr gelungen, wäre ja sonst auch nicht mehrmals dort hingefahren. Und ich weis nur zu gut, was für eine Arbeit dahintersteckt. Das was mich gestört hat, war lediglich dein Ton in den Antworten. Aber vielleicht habe ich den auch provoziert, wenn's so war, dann sorry!
Und ja, das interessante an Wettkämpfen ist deren Ausgang, das Ergebnis. Ok, es gibt Leute, die gehen ins Fussballstadion um am nächsten Tag aus der Zeitung zu erfahren, wie's Spiel ausgegangen ist. Ich gehöre halt nicht dazu..

Aber egal, die Ergebnisse habe ich jetzt alle bekommen, es ist alles wieder gut und ich habe euch alle wieder lieb!


----------



## jan84 (12. Oktober 2012)

Bzgl. der Ergebnislisten, lieber auf Anhieb die Endgültigen statt 2-3 Versionen, dafür 1-2 Tage später wenns zeitlich nicht anders geht. 

Jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb und fahren nächstes Jahr wieder nach Brixen, oder lassen es . Vom sportlichen her und der Stimmung wars für mich mal wieder das schönste Rennen dieses Jahr. Testival hat dem Rennen von der Besetzung her meiner Meinung nach gut getan, auch wenn ich das Ziel am Domplatz schöner finde . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## kroun (13. Oktober 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich das Ziel am Domplatz schöner finde ...



Testival am Domplatz (und natürlich auch das CAIDom-Ziel) wäre auch cool... mal sehen was uns 2013 bringt


----------

